# Phoenix Power



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Phoenix shows two power connections for a Revolution installation. One to track or battery, the other to the motor. Does Aristo provide these connections in an E8.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Mike, 

Yes, track power output and motor power input is available on the motor blocks themselve or in the belly you can find all three E8. 

Michael


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Take the brown & orange wire and hook it up to the sound power plug and the 2 greens wires you can hook up to your constant power from the track or battery you solder the to the track/battery switch.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Guys, all of the wiring on the socket I thought they may have these points provided.


----------

